# amavisd-new

## Narusegawa

I'm having a few issues getting amavisd-new working with Postfix. 

Here is my amavis.log file for a perfectly okay email that got bounced back.

[code:1:1e91fcca66]Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: loaded base policy bank

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: lookup_ip_acl (inet_acl): key="194.176.109.135" matches "194.176.109.135", result=1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: process_request: fileno sock=10, STDIN=0, STDOUT=1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: switch_to_my_time     300 s, new request

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: process_request: suggested_protocol="" on TCP

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) SMTP> 220 [194.176.109.135] ESMTP amavisd-new service ready

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 4: was busy, 5.0 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.005 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.2 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.005 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) SMTP< EHLO mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP EHLO received

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250-[194.176.109.135]

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250-VRFY

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250-PIPELINING

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250-SIZE

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250-8BITMIME

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250-DSN

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250 XFORWARD NAME ADDR PROTO HELO

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 1.4 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.006 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.006 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP< XFORWARD NAME=smtp1.wanadoo.co.uk ADDR=193.252.22.158\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP XFORWARD received

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250 2.5.0 Ok XFORWARD

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 0.7 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.007 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.007 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP< XFORWARD PROTO=ESMTP HELO=smtp1.freeserve.com\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP XFORWARD received

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250 2.5.0 Ok XFORWARD

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 0.6 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.008 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.008 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP< MAIL FROM:<miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> SIZE=4990\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP MAIL received

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) check_mail_begin_task: task_count=1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) TempDir::prepare: creating directory /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) TempDir::prepare_file: creating file /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838/email.txt

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (debug_sender) => undef, "miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250 2.1.0 Sender miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk OK

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 2.5 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.010 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.010 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP< RCPT TO:<naru@lovehina.me.uk> ORCPT=rfc822;naru@lovehina.me.uk\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP RCPT received

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 250 2.1.5 Recipient naru@lovehina.me.uk OK

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 0.9 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.011 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.011 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP< DATA\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP DATA received

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP:[194.176.109.135]:10024 /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838: <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk> SIZE=4990 Received: from mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk ([194.176.109.135]) by localhost (mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk [194.176.109.135]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP for <naru@lovehina.me.uk>; Tue,  4 Mar 2008 17:48:01 +0100 (CET)

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, receiving data

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, data-end received

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP< .<CR><LF>

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) setting body type: 7BIT (h=0, b=0)

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) body hash: 931b850ff22847d0666269d283638a64

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Original mail size: 4990; quota set to: 2495000 bytes

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Checking: H7sVcd1pDWu6 [193.252.22.158] <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk>

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_virus_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Extracting mime components

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Issued a new file name: p001

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Issued a new file name: p002

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) mime_decode_preamble: 2 lines

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Issued a new pseudo part: p003

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) p003 1 Content-Type: multipart/alternative

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) mime_decode_epilogue: 2 lines

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Charging 307 bytes to remaining quota 2495000 (out of 2495000, (0%)) - by mime_decode

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) p001 1/1 Content-Type: text/plain, size: 307 B, name: 

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) reparenting p001 from p000 to p003

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Charging 2726 bytes to remaining quota 2494693 (out of 2495000, (0%)) - by mime_decode

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) p002 1/2 Content-Type: text/html, size: 2726 B, name: 

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) reparenting p002 from p000 to p003

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer mime_decode-1: remaining time = 300 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) decode_parts: level=1, #parts=3 : p001, p002, p003

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19989]: (19838-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd0 closing, to become < /dev/null

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19989]: (19838-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd2 closing, to become > &1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19989]: (19838-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd2 dup2 from fd1 > &1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) run_command: [19989] /usr/bin/file p001 p002 </dev/null 2>&1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) result line from file(1): p001: ASCII text

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_re("ASCII text") matches key "(?i-xsm:^(ASCII|text)\b)", result="asc"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (map_full_type_to_short_type) => true,  "ASCII text" matches, result="asc", matching_key="(?i-xsm:^(ASCII|text)\\b)"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) File-type of p001: ASCII text; (asc)

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) result line from file(1): p002: HTML document text

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_re("HTML document text") matches key "(?-xism:^HTML document text\b)", result="html"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (map_full_type_to_short_type) => true,  "HTML document text" matches, result="html", matching_key="(?-xism:^HTML document text\\b)"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) File-type of p002: HTML document text; (html)

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) do_ascii: Decoding part p001

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) do_ascii: Decoding part p001 (0 items), uulib V0.5pl20

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) decompose_part: p001 - atomic

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) decompose_part: p002 - atomic

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer parts_decode: remaining time = 300 s

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_header_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) check_header: 0, OK

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_header_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Checking for banned types and filenames

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_banned_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="DEFAULT"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (banned_filename), 1 matches for "naru@lovehina.me.uk", results: "(constant:DEFAULT)"=>"DEFAULT"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) collect banned table[0]: naru@lovehina.me.uk, tables: DEFAULT=>Amavis::Lookup::RE=ARRAY(0x8c3ee04)

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) starting banned checks - traversing message structure tree

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) check_for_banned (p003,p001) multipart/alternative | text/plain,.asc

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) doing banned check for naru@lovehina.me.uk on multipart/alternative | text/plain,.asc

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_re(["multipart/alternative","text/plain",".asc"]), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (check_bann:naru@lovehina.me.uk) => undef, ["multipart/alternative","text/plain",".asc"] does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) p.path naru@lovehina.me.uk: "P=p003,L=1,M=multipart/alternative | P=p001,L=1/1,M=text/plain,T=asc"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) check_for_banned (p003,p002) multipart/alternative | text/html,.html

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) doing banned check for naru@lovehina.me.uk on multipart/alternative | text/html,.html

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_re(["multipart/alternative","text/html",".html"]), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (check_bann:naru@lovehina.me.uk) => undef, ["multipart/alternative","text/html",".html"] does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) p.path naru@lovehina.me.uk: "P=p003,L=1,M=multipart/alternative | P=p002,L=1/2,M=text/html,T=html"

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) banned check: any=0, all=N (1)

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_re("MAIL"), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (keep_decoded_original) => undef, "MAIL" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) WARN: all primary virus scanners failed, considering backups

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Using (ClamAV-clamscan): /usr/bin/clamscan --stdout --disable-summary -r --tempdir=/var/amavis/tmp /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838/parts

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) timer set to 200 s (was 300 s)

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19990]: (19838-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd0 closing, to become < /dev/null

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19990]: (19838-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd2 closing, to become > &1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19990]: (19838-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd2 dup2 from fd1 > &1

Mar  4 17:48:01 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) run_command: [19990] /usr/bin/clamscan --stdout --disable-summary -r --tempdir=/var/amavis/tmp /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838/parts </dev/null 2>&1

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer run_av: timer set to = 297 s

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) run_av: /usr/bin/clamscan exit 0, LibClamAV Warning: **************************************************\nLibClamAV Warning: ***  The virus database is older than 7 days!  ***\nLibClamAV Warning: ***   Please update it as soon as possible.    ***\nLibClamAV Warning: **************************************************\n/var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838/parts/p001: OK\n/var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838/parts/p002: OK

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) run_av (ClamAV-clamscan): CLEAN

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_virus_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_spam_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) wbl: checking sender <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (blacklist_recip<naru@lovehina.me.uk>) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_re("miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk"), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (blacklist_sender) => undef, "miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (whitelist_recip<naru@lovehina.me.uk>) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk, miranda@, millarm.freeserve.co.uk, .millarm.freeserve.co.uk, .freeserve.co.uk, .co.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (whitelist_sender) => undef, "miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk) matches keys: "."=>ARRAY(0x8c3f278)

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (score_sender), 1 matches for "naru@lovehina.me.uk", results: "."=>[Amavis::Lookup::RE=ARRAY(0x8c3f074),HASH(0x8c3f0e0)]

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_re("miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk"), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk, miranda@, millarm.freeserve.co.uk, .millarm.freeserve.co.uk, .freeserve.co.uk, .co.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (score_sender<miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>) => undef, "miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) SpamControl: calling spam scanner

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) spam_scan: DSPAM not available, skipping it

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) timer set to 198 s for SA (was 297 s)

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) calling SA parse, SA version 3.1.8

Mar  4 17:48:04 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) CALLING SA check

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: loaded base policy bank

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: lookup_ip_acl (inet_acl): key="194.176.109.135" matches "194.176.109.135", result=1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: process_request: fileno sock=10, STDIN=0, STDOUT=1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: switch_to_my_time     300 s, new request

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: process_request: suggested_protocol="" on TCP

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) SMTP> 220 [194.176.109.135] ESMTP amavisd-new service ready

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 4: was busy, 5.0 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.005 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.3 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.005 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) SMTP< EHLO mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP EHLO received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250-[194.176.109.135]

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250-VRFY

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250-PIPELINING

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250-SIZE

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250-ENHANCEDSTATUSCODES

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250-8BITMIME

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250-DSN

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250 XFORWARD NAME ADDR PROTO HELO

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 1.4 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.006 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.006 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP< XFORWARD NAME=mail.cpio.co.uk ADDR=62.49.206.42\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP XFORWARD received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250 2.5.0 Ok XFORWARD

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 0.7 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.007 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.007 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP< XFORWARD PROTO=ESMTP HELO=mail.cpio.co.uk\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP XFORWARD received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250 2.5.0 Ok XFORWARD

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 0.6 ms, total idle 0.000 s, busy 0.008 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.008 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP< MAIL FROM:<ng@cpio.co.uk> SIZE=10260\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP MAIL received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) check_mail_begin_task: task_count=1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) TempDir::prepare: creating directory /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174809-19847

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) TempDir::prepare_file: creating file /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174809-19847/email.txt

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) lookup (debug_sender) => undef, "ng@cpio.co.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250 2.1.0 Sender ng@cpio.co.uk OK

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 2.5 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.010 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.010 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP< RCPT TO:<naru@lovehina.me.uk> ORCPT=rfc822;naru@lovehina.me.uk\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP RCPT received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 250 2.1.5 Recipient naru@lovehina.me.uk OK

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 0.9 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.011 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 0.011 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP< DATA\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP DATA received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP:[194.176.109.135]:10024 /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174809-19847: <ng@cpio.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk> SIZE=10260 Received: from mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk ([194.176.109.135]) by localhost (mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk [194.176.109.135]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with ESMTP for <naru@lovehina.me.uk>; Tue,  4 Mar 2008 17:48:09 +0100 (CET)

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP> 354 End data with <CR><LF>.<CR><LF>

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, receiving data

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer spam_scan_sa_finish: timer set to = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) spam_scan: score=0.48 tests=[DNS_FROM_RFC_ABUSE=0.479,HTML_MESSAGE=0.001]

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer spam_scan: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="6.31"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (spam_tag2_level) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="6.31", matching_key="(constant:6.31)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (spam_tag3_level) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="6.31"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (spam_kill_level) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="6.31", matching_key="(constant:6.31)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_spam_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) final_destiny PASS, recip naru@lovehina.me.uk

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) do_notify_and_quarantine: ccat=Clean, (1,0)

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="clean-quarantine"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (clean_quarantine_to) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="clean-quarantine", matching_key="(constant:clean-quarantine)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Skip admin notification, no administrators

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk", no lookup tables

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) do_notify_and_quarantine - done

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) header: Received: from mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk ([194.176.109.135])\n\tby localhost (mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk [194.176.109.135]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)\n\twith ESMTP id H7sVcd1pDWu6 for <naru@lovehina.me.uk>;\n\tTue,  4 Mar 2008 17:48:01 +0100 (CET)\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_acl(naru@lovehina.me.uk) matches key ".lovehina.me.uk", result=1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (local_domains) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="1", matching_key=".lovehina.me.uk"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (bypass_spam_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="2"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (spam_tag_level) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="2", matching_key="(constant:2)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="6.31"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (spam_tag2_level) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="6.31", matching_key="(constant:6.31)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="1"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (spam_modifies_subj) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="1", matching_key="(constant:1)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) headers CLUSTERING: NEW CLUSTER <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: score=0.48, tag=0, tag2=0, subj=0, subj_u=0, local=1, bl=, s=

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) header: X-Virus-Scanned: amavisd-new at lovehina.me.uk\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) headers CLUSTERING: done all 1 recips in one go

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) (about to connect to [127.0.0.1]:10025) FWD via SMTP: <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk>

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Remote host presents itself as: mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk, handles DSN, no ORCPT

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-connect: timer set to = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) AUTH not needed, user='', MTA offers 'LOGIN PLAIN'

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-mail-from: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) sending RCPT TO:<naru@lovehina.me.uk> 

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) response to RCPT TO for <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: "554 5.7.1 <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-rcpt-to: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) mail_via_smtp: DATA skipped, no valid recips, 0

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-rcpt-to: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) FWD via SMTP: <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk>, 554 5.6.0 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer forwarding: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, data-end received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) ESMTP< .<CR><LF>

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) one_response_for_all <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: REJECTs, '554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied'

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ndn_needed=, exit=69, 554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) dsn: from MTA 554 Clean <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: on_succ=0, on_dly=1, on_fail=1, never=0, warn_sender=, DSN_passed_on=0

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup: (scalar) matches, result="9"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup (spam_dsn_cutoff_level) => true,  "naru@lovehina.me.uk" matches, result="9", matching_key="(constant:9)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) DSN: NOTIFICATION: Action:failed, RELAYED 554 Clean, <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk>

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) setting body type: 7BIT (h=0, b=0)

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) body hash: d91a52de256afb810970d076f1fdecf8

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Original mail size: 10260; quota set to: 5130000 bytes

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Checking: OeabWnGMS6fx [62.49.206.42] <ng@cpio.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk>

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) query_keys: naru@lovehina.me.uk, naru@, lovehina.me.uk, .lovehina.me.uk, .me.uk, .uk, .

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) lookup_hash(naru@lovehina.me.uk), no matches

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) lookup (bypass_virus_checks) => undef, "naru@lovehina.me.uk" does not match

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Extracting mime components

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) header: Subject: Undeliverable mail\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) string_to_mime_entity Subject: Undeliverable mail

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Issued a new file name: p001

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) header: Message-ID: <DSNH7sVcd1pDWu6@mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk>\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) string_to_mime_entity Message-ID: <DSNH7sVcd1pDWu6@mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk>

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) string_to_mime_entity: attaching original message headers

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) (about to connect to [127.0.0.1]:10025) SEND via SMTP: <> -> <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Remote host presents itself as: mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk, handles DSN, no ORCPT

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-connect: timer set to = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) AUTH not needed, user='', MTA offers 'LOGIN PLAIN'

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-mail-from: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) sending RCPT TO:<miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> 

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) response to RCPT TO for <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: "554 5.7.1 <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-rcpt-to: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Issued a new file name: p002

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) mail_via_smtp: DATA skipped, no valid recips, 0

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer fwd-rcpt-to: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) SEND via SMTP: <> -> <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>, ENVID=AM..20080304T164809Z@mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk 554 5.6.0 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) one_response_for_all <>: REJECTs, '554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied'

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) NOTICE: UNABLE TO SEND DSN to <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: 554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer delivery-notification: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) mime_decode_preamble: 2 lines

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Issued a new pseudo part: p003

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) p003 1 Content-Type: multipart/alternative

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Charging 1260 bytes to remaining quota 5130000 (out of 5130000, (0%)) - by mime_decode

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_ip_acl (mynetworks): key="193.252.22.158", no match

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) p001 1/1 Content-Type: text/plain, size: 1260 B, name: 

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) reparenting p001 from p000 to p003

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) Charging 7361 bytes to remaining quota 5128740 (out of 5130000, (0%)) - by mime_decode

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) p002 1/2 Content-Type: text/html, size: 7361 B, name: 

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) reparenting p002 from p000 to p003

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) prolong_timer mime_decode-1: remaining time = 300 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) decode_parts: level=1, #parts=3 : p001, p002, p003

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) parse_received: from = mirandab0fbfec (user-54479e5c.wfd85b.dsl.pol.co.uk.../mirandab0fbfec/user-54479e5c.wfd85b.dsl.pol.co.uk/84.71.158.92

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) parse_received: by = mwinf3011.me.freeserve.com /mwinf3011.me.freeserve.com//

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) parse_received: with = ESMTP /ESMTP //

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) parse_received: id = 15C981C00081\t/15C981C00081\t//

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) parse_received: for = <naru@lovehina.me.uk>/<naru@lovehina.me.uk>//

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) parse_received: ; = Tue,  4 Mar 2008 17:48:00 +0100 (CET)/Tue,  4 Mar 2008 17:48:00 +0100 (CET)//

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) fish_out_ip_from_received: 84.71.158.92, mirandab0fbfec (user-54479e5c.wfd85b.dsl.pol.co.uk [84.71.158.92])\t

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) lookup_ip_acl (publicnetworks): key="84.71.158.92" matches "[::FFFF:0:0]/96", result=1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) best_try_originator_ip: 84.71.158.92

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) Blocked CLEAN, [193.252.22.158] [84.71.158.92] <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk> -> <naru@lovehina.me.uk>, Message-ID: <000701c87e17$81fdf170$9001a8c0@mirandab0fbfec>, mail_id: H7sVcd1pDWu6, Hits: 0.48, 7535 ms

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) updating snmp variables

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[20314]: (19847-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd0 closing, to become < /dev/null

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[20314]: (19847-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd2 closing, to become > &1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[20314]: (19847-01) open_on_specific_fd: target fd2 dup2 from fd1 > &1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) run_command: [20314] /usr/bin/file p001 p002 </dev/null 2>&1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) prolong_timer check done: remaining time = 292 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) sending SMTP response: "554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) TempDir::strip: /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) rmdir_recursively: /var/amavis/tmp/amavis-20080304T174801-19838/parts, excl=1

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) TIMING [total 7539 ms] - SMTP EHLO: 6 (0%)0, SMTP pre-MAIL: 3 (0%)0, mkdir tempdir: 1 (0%)0, create email.txt: 0 (0%)0, SMTP pre-DATA-flush: 4 (0%)0, SMTP DATA: 73 (1%)1, body_digest: 1 (0%)1, gen_mail_id: 0 (0%)1, mkdir parts: 0 (0%)1, mime_decode: 20 (0%)1, get-file-type2: 12 (0%)2, decompose_part: 1 (0%)2, parts_decode: 0 (0%)2, AV-scan-1: 2600 (34%)36, spam-wb-list: 4 (0%)36, SA msg read: 1 (0%)36, SA parse: 3 (0%)36, SA check: 4735 (63%)99, SA finish: 2 (0%)99, update_cache: 1 (0%)99, decide_mail_destiny: 1 (0%)99, fwd-connect: 17 (0%)99, fwd-mail-from: 2 (0%)99, fwd-rcpt-to: 2 (0%)99, fwd-rundown: 1 (0%)99, prepare-dsn: 23 (0%)100, fwd-connect: 2 (0%)100, fwd-mail-from: 1 (0%)100, fwd-rcpt-to: 1 (0%)100, fwd-rundown: 1 (0%)100, main_log_entry: 15 (0%)100, update_snmp: 2 (0%)100, unlink-2-files: 1 (0%)100, rundown: 0 (0%)100

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <naru@lovehina.me.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 6: was busy, 7528.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 7.539 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, 5: was idle, 0.2 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 7.539 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP< QUIT\r\n

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_my_time     300 s, SMTP QUIT received

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) ESMTP> 221 2.0.0 [194.176.109.135] amavisd-new closing transmission channel

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) switch_to_client_time 120 s, smtp response sent

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) SMTP session over, timer stopped

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) exiting process_request

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) post_process_request_hook: timer was not running

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) idle_proc, bye: was busy, 3.1 ms, total idle 0.001 s, busy 7.542 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19838]: (19838-01) load: 100 %, total idle 0.001 s, busy 7.542 s

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) result line from file(1): p001: ASCII English text

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) lookup_re("ASCII English text") matches key "(?i-xsm:^(ASCII|text)\b)", result="asc"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) lookup (map_full_type_to_short_type) => true,  "ASCII English text" matches, result="asc", matching_key="(?i-xsm:^(ASCII|text)\\b)"

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) File-type of p001: ASCII English text; (asc)

Mar  4 17:48:09 mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk /usr/sbin/amavisd[19847]: (19847-01) result line from file(1): p002:

----------

## z35

Not exactly sure, but you should actually read it...

 *Narusegawa wrote:*   

> (19838-01) SEND via SMTP: <> -> <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>, ENVID=AM..20080304T164809Z@mutsumi.lovehina.me.uk 554 5.6.0 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied
> 
> (19838-01) one_response_for_all <>: REJECTs, '554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied'
> 
> (19838-01) NOTICE: UNABLE TO SEND DSN to <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: 554 5.7.1 Failed, id=19838-01, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 554 5.7.1 <miranda@millarm.freeserve.co.uk>: Recipient address rejected: Access denied
> ...

 

----------

## Narusegawa

Argh it cut my post! I pointed out that line in my post when I typed it up. Dangit.

I fixed the problem very late lastnight by allowing the second instance of postfix on 10025 by adding -o mynetworks 127.0.0.0/8, 194.176.109.135 to it's parameters. It needed both in the line to work, no idea why but atleast it bleedin works now.

----------

